# USS Enterprise 1968-1969



## Eco-81 (Dec 26, 2007)

My father took these photos while on the Enterprise in 68 and 69. I hope you all enjoy them.


----------



## Eco-81 (Dec 26, 2007)

Here are a few more.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Those are badass  do you have any more?


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 26, 2007)

GREAT PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 27, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 27, 2007)

Good pic's..... reminds me of my days on the USS Essex ('60 to '64).

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2007)

Cool great shots!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 27, 2007)

wow those are fantastic!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## DBII (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, nice shots

DBII


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 27, 2007)

Excellent photos  
Thanks

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice shots!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Excellent pics!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 27, 2007)

Very cool pictures. Brings back some memories on how blue the ocean is once you get off the coast.


----------



## Eco-81 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am glad you guys liked them. These are the last ones i have now but hopefully he will scan some more and send them to me.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2007)

Love the Vigi!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2007)

More excellent pics, look forward to more.


----------



## Albert 814 (Nov 19, 2010)

Eco 81 --Some of the best photos I've seen in a long time. thank you # 214


----------



## Trebor (Nov 19, 2010)

it's amazing that a couple of those aircraft are still in service, today...


----------



## renrich (Nov 20, 2010)

Many thanks for the great photos. My interest in the Vigilante was piqued and read an article online about the airplane. It had tremendous performance but had the highest loss rate of any Navy plane in VN because of the hazardous missions it flew.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2010)

Awesome pics mate!


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 20, 2010)

I clicked onto this thread thinking it was something totally different and space-related. 

Obviously I was wrong there, but awesome pics.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 20, 2010)

Was it Enterprise or one of the others where they had that run-away missle start a fire due to improper safety procedures being implemented on an F-4 Phantom with early sidewinders? I know that was during this period from memory. Caused a big fire and the carrier needed ages before it could return to active duty.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2010)

Zuni missile on Forrestal 1967 (c.f., John McCain)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 20, 2010)

Excellent photos Eco81, thank you very much for sharing them with us sir.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 21, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Zuni missile on Forrestal 1967 (c.f., John McCain)



As of 1992, they still use the film footage and findings from the USS Forrestal during the firefighting/damage-control portion of boot camp at NTC Orlando. IIRC, standards in training for firefighting and damage control were completely overhauled and revamped after that.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 21, 2010)

Ah, okay sorry it was Forrestal that was the carrier not Enterprise. Sorry I just got my carriers a tad confused in my memory.


----------



## Glider (Nov 21, 2010)

The night launch shots are a bit special.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 21, 2010)

There was a bad fire on the Enterprise on January 14, 1969.
Fire aboard Enterprise, 14 January 1969, in Hawaiian waters — The massive fire started when a Zuni rocket accidentally exploded under the wing of an F-4. Some of the subsequent 18 explosions were 500-lb. bombs cooking of in multiples, leaving 20-foot holes in the armored flight deck. Losses totalled 28 dead, 343 wounded, and 15 aircraft destroyed.

This fire was better contained due to what they had learned from the Forrestal. The information and photos are in this site. Link takes you directly to the page. Scroll about half way down and you will find it.
http://www.navsource.org/archives/02/65.htm


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 22, 2010)

Cool pics Eco 81. 


Wheels


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 1, 2010)

I didn't realise that they had had a similar fire aboard the Enterprise though I had heard of the one on the Forrestal which was the same period. I think they said it was something to with the arming protection circuit not working properly on those missiles. Because wasn't there something where there are now new safety things to prevent that type of accident occuring again?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 2, 2010)

Excellent photos! Thanks for sharing them!


----------

